# Kids football in Spain



## jockm (Jun 23, 2009)

Hello fellow posters!

Does anyone have children that they have enrolled in what I would call "club soccer"? (sorry guys, football to you!). Here in Oz there are lots of amateur clubs that have a sign-on in around February each year and your child can play on a team for the season (after parting with about $280 bucks and giving the next 6 months worth of Saturdays over to the experience). 

Do they have this in Spain? I am interested specifically for my 14 year old daughter who would like to play on a girl's team in Spain (and definitely not A grade standard!!).

I have found a futsal website in Logrono but nothing that answers my specific question re: outdoor football.

I would also be interested to know whether these clubs exist for other sports as well, for example basketball, swimming etc.

Thanks!
Jockm


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

jockm said:


> Hello fellow posters!
> 
> Does anyone have children that they have enrolled in what I would call "club soccer"? (sorry guys, football to you!). Here in Oz there are lots of amateur clubs that have a sign-on in around February each year and your child can play on a team for the season (after parting with about $280 bucks and giving the next 6 months worth of Saturdays over to the experience).
> 
> ...


Look up the local "polideportivo" (sports center) and check there. Soccer, definitely, but I'm not sure about the other sports.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

halydia said:


> Look up the local "polideportivo" (sports center) and check there. Soccer, definitely, but I'm not sure about the other sports.


that's what I would suggest

our local one has all sorts of teams including basketball - not swimming though as there isn't a pool

the attitude seems to be there's a great big 'pool' called the Med a few hundred metres away

there have been plans for a public pool for quite some years though


----------



## ashcroft (Apr 7, 2010)

Whereabouts in Spain are you.........we live in the Valencia region and in everyone Polisdeportui there is football clubs...lots of mixed groups as well. They take their football very seriously but welcome everyone, normally training twice a week and games on a Saturday morning...but beware....if its raining they don't train!!!! (took a while for me to get used to that one!!!! I'm used to rugby where you ALWAYS train!!)


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi Jockm,
As everyone has said, the local sports centre usually has football training. I dont know if they have girls' teams as such. My son went to football training when he was 4 and there was one girl in his group. And there were a few others in some of the older groups. 
It was very cheap though - 12 euros a month (2 classes a week, with a match every month or so). As for rain, I think they cancel classes for the little ones but I have seen the older ones playing matches in all sorts of weather!
What is available will depend on the area you are in, or going to, where we are there is quite a good range of sports available, including swimming but I am sure it varies from place to place. Try looking on the town hall website if there is one.
Some of the schools have their own basketball and football teams too.


----------



## jockm (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank you all for your tips - I'm sure we will find something! We will be going to Logrono in northern Spain - all going well (in the middle of the visa process as we speak, and it's _painfullllllllllll_  )!


----------

